# Return to Shrapltown



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Thrillhead Creations is throwing down the party in Denver and Fort Collins this week. I just watched their 2nd video Return to Shrlaptown and it is SIC! It *blows* away their original and with the fresh snow in the hills I'm f$%^in ready to SHRALP. Epic splitboarding on the Front Range, slashing through the Never Summer range, Tele flips in the Butte, BC dream sessions, latin finger picking in Argentina. So good. Go check it. Tuesday in Denver at the Oriental Theatre - 6:30 pm and FC at the Aggie at 7pm.

Check the trailer her http://thrillheadcreations.com/video/RS_TrailerLg_Prog001768K_Stream001.mov


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks like I forget to say that the Fort Collins show is on Wed. 7pm Aggie


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

There will also be complimentary table dancing performed by Liefs mom at the Fort Collins show for the first 50 dudes.....


I watched it last night and it is AWSOME! See you there ladies!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Don't bring your girl to the Aggie or i'll take her!!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ya heard the good author, go see the show suckas.

In addition to the table dances provided by Leif's mom, Lotsa and the RiverMangla forgot to mention there will be a 9$ cover....*BUT* that includes two free DVD's for everybody and a complimentary copy of Backcountry Magazine. The beer is on you.

They also forgot to mention there will be Kayaking!! Thats right. They will be showing some straight kayak porn before the main feature....featuring none other than Lotsa, Riverwrangler and a whole slew of other sick Poudre paddlers hittin up a couple Colorado Classics. *AND* that footage will also be included on the free DVD.

So there you have it, free shit and a little Pre(and post)season _stoke _for ya. Plus I'll be there, dressed as Flowtorch, the cool looking motherf'er, cant miss me.

Come out and show ya love.

...and who got ahold of my latin finger pickin footage.:mrgreen:


----------

